# Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten



## scholzi (18. Sep. 2010)

Hi Leute.....
habe heute 5 Liter Blut an Mücken gespendet und jetzt reichts...!
wer betreibt mit Erfolg ein Mückenvernichtungsgerät zB http://www.mueckenfalle.com/shop/product_info.php?info=p1_Mueckenfalle-230V.html oder kennt was anderes Erfolg versprechendes...:beten
Oder wer hat den Mückentöter 3000 gebastelt oder erfunden.......ran an die Tasten.....
Hab schon 10 Schnapsflaschen mit Zuckerwasser gegen __ Wespen rum hängen, da kommts auf ein vergiftetes Stück Fleich gegen Mücken nicht an...
Danke


----------



## elkop (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

die __ wespen nicht vergraulen. die nämlich machen jagd auf die mücken. horridoooooo!!!


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Hallo

Ich habe einen naturnahen Garten und einen Teich der in eine ähnliche Richtung geht. 
Wir haben keine Mücken. :__ nase

Die werden gefressen, bevor sie mich als Blutspender entdecken.


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Moin Robert.



> Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten?


Reingehen. 

Im Ernst. Bei uns hält man es abends bei Windstille teilweise keine 5 Minuten mehr draußen aus, ohne förmlich aufgefressen zu werden. 
Pferd und Ziege sehen abends immer gut zerstochen aus, das Mittel gegen Bremsen, __ Fliegen usw. (angeblich auch Mücken) wirkt nicht gegen diese winzigen Blutsauger. 
Dafür gibt es seit Wochen schon keine Bremsen mehr.  Die Stiche davon sind wesentlich schmerzhafter und wenn man erstmal das Jucken anfängt, hat man noch tagelang was davon.

Generell hilft es bei mir, die ersten Stunden möglichst gar nicht zu kratzen - dann ist der Juckreiz und die Schwellung ziemlich flott wieder weg.

Gegen die fliegenden Gesellen kenne ich kein "Hausmittel". Gegen die Brut hilft wohl in den Regentonnen und Eimern/Schüsseln mit Wasser ein Spritzer Spüli - ich möchte aber kein Spüli im Teich, weshalb ich das nicht mache. Speiseöl könnte auch fkt.
In meiner Regentonne ist nach dem Einsatz weichwasserliebender Pflanzen soviel Leben, dass da unterdessen keine Mücken mehr groß werden. 
Ansonsten gibt es von Neudorff noch ein Mittel gegen die Larven: http://www.schneckenprofi.de/neudomueck-stechmueckenfrei.html (aber das kennst Du ja schon, wie ich gerade in der Suche gesehen habe)
Ich sehe die Verwendung nach wie vor nicht ganz so unkritisch... irgendwo im Forum hatten wir dazu auch schon mal eine gute Diskussion.


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Nachtrag:
Vielleicht kriegst du raus, wo du deine Mücken züchtest. Dort kannst du ansetzen. 
Ansonsten Plätze für Nützlinge und die natürlichen Fressfeinde schaffen. Die lösen dein Problem. (zumindest teilweise)
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir im Web einen Industrie Mückenbrater bestellt. Wohnte noch  an einem anderen Ort und hatte keinen Teich.
(2-Röhren welche die fliegenden Tiere anziehen und ein Hochspannungs Elektronetz mit stärkerer Leistung als normal.) Ist übrigens richtigerweise im Ausseneinsatz verboten.
Die Leistung des Braters hat überzeugt.


----------



## MadDog (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Hallo Robert,
hast du evtl. Wassertonnen im Garten um Regenwasser aufzufangen ? 
Die sind nämlich ein Paradies für Mückenlarven, wenn die Tonnen nicht abgedeckt sind.

Ich habe einen großen Teich im Garten - mit Mücken habe ich kein Problem.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

So ein Gerät im Hause zu betreiben ist sicherlich vertretbar. 
Im Aussenbereich finde ich das übertrieben und würde eher auf Vertreibung als auf Tötung setzen. 

1. Keine starken Lichtquellen auf der Terrasse, sondern eher in etwas Enfernung der Terrasse
2. Pflanzen oder Düfte einsetzen, die Mücken nicht mögen. __ Lavendel, Tomatenpflanzen, Bergamotte Walnußbäume, Minze, Kampfer und auch Weihrauch sowie Zitronenduft usw. 
3. Wer oft Opfer wird kann unter einem Moskitonetz schlafen, oder eben draussen lange geschlossene Kleidung anziehen. 

Mit einem solchen Gerät lockt man jedenfalls die Mücken ja erst mal an, und tötet dann das Futter von z.B. Vögeln. Auf der einen Seite gibts hier Leute, die Insektenhotels aufbauen, auf der anderen Seite Insektenkiller. 
Mücken sind ein Stück auch Natur haben draussen Ihre Überlebensberechtigung. 
Mit dem Gerät erwischt man vermutlich ja auch nicht nur Mücken !? 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Wir hatten und haben kein Mückenproblem in diesem Jahr.
Vll. liegt es daran, daß wir 2 Tomatenpflanzen in Kübeln, Zitrus-Duftgeranie, Citronella-Kerzen auf der Terrasse haben.
Ein Citronella-Spray, welches man auf unbekleidete Arme und Beine sprühen kann, hat wohl sein Übriges getan.
Wir hatten eine regelrechte Motten-Inversion diesen Sommer.


----------



## canis (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Fische in den Teich, die fressen Mückenlarven 

LG
David


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Hallo in die Runde,
gegen Mücken komme ich bestens mit Repellents klar. 
Das funzt bei  mir ganz zuverlässig, während Maßnahmen wie Zitrus-Duftgeranie, Citronella-Kerzen und dergleichen nicht viel gebracht haben.
Die riechen zwar nicht immer so toll, aber das ist mir lieber wie Stiche. Auch die Repellents für mein Pferd habe ich schon benützt  (wenn man zum Ausreiten das Pferd einsprüht, dann stechen die Mücken/Bremsen eben den Reiter, also werden beide eigesprüht, beim Reiter auch die Hosen - die Bremsen stechen durch den Stoff! :evil) das funzt auch und ist preiswerter wie die Produkte für Menschen. 
Im Haus gibt es keine Probleme, Terrassen- Balkontüren und Fenster sind mit Mückengitterrollos versehen, das hält auch die __ Fliegen/__ Spinnen fern! 

"Mückenbrater" braten auch __ Nachtfalter, Motten und was sich sonst noch dahin verirrt  - das ist mir zu ungezielt.
und Dank der Repellents/Mückengitter brauche ich keinen "el. Stuhl" für Insekten 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Bei uns ist das Mückenproblem jetzt auch schon fast nimmer spürbar. Ist doch schon recht kalt...
Im Sommer, überhaupt nach den langen ergibigen Regenfällen heuer, hatten wir schon ein arges Problem, aber ich bin auch nicht allergisch gegen Gelsenstiche und hab mich immer als Köder auf die Terrasse gestellt, die halbtoten Gelsen dann an die __ Molche verfüttert 
Wenns mir dann doch zu arg wurde, habe ich ein Repellent aufgetragen (will hier keine Werbung machen, aber Antimückenmilch von Jaiko aus der Apotheke stinkt zwar, aber hilft - ist ein Roll-on), danach durfte ich nur leider die Gelsen nicht mehr an die Molchis verfüttern, aber es hat sich dann eh kaum mehr eine auf mich gesetzt, und wenn, dann hat sie gleich wieder die Flucht ergriffen.
Aus dem Teich sind auch so gut wie keine Mücken geschlüpft, dafür haben die Molchis schon gesorgt. Aber ich hab immer wieder mal ein paar Kübel herumstehen, oder Blumenuntersetzer, wo sie sich wohl fühlen 

Tomaten helfen bei mir gar nix, denn wenn ich am Abend (oder sogar auch untertags in der prallen Sonne) Tomaten ernten gegangen bin, sind sie direkt aus den Tomatenstauden auf mich los.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Hallo in die Runde
zu Wuzzels Tipps um stichfrei zu bleiben habe ich noch eine wirklich interessante Seite  gefunden:



> Die *Hausmücke Culex pipiens* ist graubraun mit hellen Querbändern am Hinterleib. 5 - 6 mm lang. Die Weibchen __ fliegen besonders stark in den Abend- und Nachtstunden, ihr Sirren mit etwa 350 Hertz kündigt die Attacke an. Ihre Sinnesantennen sind auf Menschen und ihre Ausdünstungen passgenau ausgerichtet. *Besonders angezogen werden sie von Ammoniak, von der Konzentration der freien Fettsäuren und der Milchsäure im Schweiß und vom hohen Cholesteringehalt des Blutes. Auch Butter- und Essigsäure im Schweiß sollen sie anlocken, über Entfernungen bis zu 30 m. Dazu nehmen sie den veränderten Kohlensäuregehalt der Luft wahr, wie er durch die Atmung eines lebenden Menschen entsteht. Außerdem nehmen sie noch Geschlechtshormone und Blut wahr, so zieht sie der Östrogenspiegel zwischen dem 13. und 18. Zyklustag besonders an (Dr. Butler, Uni Florida). Licht ist ohne Bedeutung.* Sie saugen sich mit ihren Stechborsten innerhalb von 2 - 4 Minuten derart mit Blut voll, dass sie ihr Gewicht verdoppeln. Sie injizieren beim Stich gerinnungshemmenden Speichel, der später durch Ausschüttung von Histamin starken Juckreiz hervorruft. Krankheiten werden nicht übertragen.


 zur "Abwehr" steht da gaaaaanz viel, auch: 


> ...Natürliche Feinde sind Fische, __ Frösche, Igel, __ Kröten, Libellenlarven, Vögel und Wasserwanzen. Ein Springbrunnen im Wasserteich erschwert den Mückenlarven das Atmen.
> ...Alle Gefäße abdecken, um die Eiablage zu verhindern. Keine grelle Kleidung tragen, vor allem nicht gelbe und orangefarbene;.. blaue Farben werden gemieden, gelbe angeflogen...Kleidung oft wechseln und nur geschlossene nicht zu dünne, frische, luftdurchlässige (Baumwolle, Leinen) wählen. Hellhäutige, lebhafte Menschen mit hoher Hauttemperatur und Schwitzbereitschaft werden besonders angeflogen....
> ....Durch Schwitzen wird die Einwirkungsdauer der Repellentien verkürzt....
> ....Durch einen Teich werden __ Libellen angelockt, die die Mücken und ihre Larven fressen.


na, einen Teich haben die meisten hier ja - und Wuzzel muss mit seinem mal in die Gänge kommen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Hi,

ich mach gar nichts gegen Mücken im Garten. Bin gegen die Viecher imun (leider aber nicht gegen Bremsen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Eben ist mir noch ein altes Mittel wieder eingefallen ! 

*Mückentötolin !*Bitte klicken für Anwendungsvideo 
Das ist ein Mittel welches 100 % jede Mücke tötet und dabei für andere Insekten nicht schädlich ist. ​
 Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Ha - das kenn ich auch noch - Mückentötolin hat schon meine Großmutter benutzt.

Das Licht völlig egal ist, sehe ich daran, das die Biester mich meist nachts im Schlaf überfallen. Die einen summen einen ins Ohr und halten einen wach, die anderen stechen einen heimlich in den Fuß. Und Anti-Mücken-Muff-Muff hilft nix, die warten einfach ab, bis es sich verflüchtigt hat. :evil


----------



## scholzi (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Hi Leute
erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten......
Ich glaub das ich mitten im Mückenparadies wohne....:evil hunderte kleine Seen und Teiche und unendliche Wiesen die dieses Jahr 
durch den Dauerregen zur optimalen Brutstätte wurden.......glaub weniger das es an mir liegt..
Mit Repellents-Zeugs hab ich mich auch versucht ein zu schmieren/sprühen aber das hält nur ca ne halbe Stunde!
Dann hab ich mich mal mit jemanden unterhalten, der so ein hochfrequent __ Pieper gegen __ Fischreiher einsetzt und der sagte, dass er seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit den Biestern hätte!
 aber dazu hab ich wieder gehört, dass das nur die Männchen vertreibt, die aber stechen ja nicht, sonder nur die bösen Weibchen.......Frauen nun wieder1


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen Mücken im Garten*

Autan Protection Plus.

Schutz vor:

-Mücken
-__ Zecken
-Stechfliegen
-Tropischen Mücken

MFG aus Berlin


----------

